# Comments anyone?



## Chatterbox (Jan 19, 2013)

I have just come across this news report and wondered if anyone had an update on the research or had tried it.  I have done the Cambridge diet and wondered if I should go back to that.  I am newly diagnosed and not on medication


http://www.channel4.com/news/type-2-diabetes-can-be-reversed-by-low-calorie-diet


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 19, 2013)

Unfortunately very low calorie diets may appear to work but the weight loss can seldom be maintained.  For the very overweight (like I was with a BMI of 47), losing weight by ANY means can reduce BG.  

After a loss of 4st in under 6 months my HbA1C went down to non-diabetic level (5.9).  I (and several other forum members) did it with the help and support of Slimming World, which is a healthy eating plan that is sustainable in the long term.  See some of the other threads in the Weight Loss Group.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2013)

Chatterbox said:


> I have just come across this news report and wondered if anyone had an update on the research or had tried it.  I have done the Cambridge diet and wondered if I should go back to that.  I am newly diagnosed and not on medication
> 
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/news/type-2-diabetes-can-be-reversed-by-low-calorie-diet



Hi, this is a diet that should only be followed with the full knowledge of your doctor and regular monitoring. A couple of our members have had some success with it, but it's not really a 'cure', just a very low-calorie (and hence very low-carb) diet that may not produce sustainable results:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=24339


----------



## Dory (Jan 20, 2013)

I echo Northerner - these low calorie diets can *sometimes* help reverse T2 but really only those that are in the very early stages of diagnosis - and even then it's very rare that it will cure it.  In fact, I think 'cure' is a bit misleading, I think it should say 'prevent', as in most occasions, doctors suggest these sorts of diets _before _the diabetic is diagnosed (ie 'I can see that your bG levels are increasing, if you change your lifestyle including a low calorie diet, it may help stop the onset of diabetes')

If you have been diagnosed already, I think the best way to look at things is using methods to control it and stop it fom getting any worse.  After all, look at it this way - you could be lumbered with T1  !!


----------

